# Track cleaning questions



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I recently found a set of LGB trains in my grandpa's attic. It's pretty old and has a LGB magazine with it that's dated summer 1985. It has 6 cars and the engine is a 2090. They're in pretty good shape and the engine still runs without any issues. 

It has 12 curve and 10 straight pieces of brass LGB brand track. They were so badly oxidized that the top of the brass was almost black. I have the top of them cleaned and polished and they look like new from the top. 

How much more do I need to clean on the rails? I plan on cleaning the inside of the rail tonight. Do I need to clean the connector between each piece or just the end of the rail. If I need to clean the connector how is the best way to do this?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Liquid Tarn-X, just dip the rail ends and connectors in the Tarn-X.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok, I'll get some tomorrow. Thanks for all the help. Very helpful as always.


----------

